# IS Hilti CF 116 OK for copper pipes?



## kim (Jul 5, 2010)

We live in a 27 story high-rise and are doing a renovation. We have hired pros for all the plumbing, but have a hole in the concrete slab where the shower copper drain pipe comes through the slab that is much larger than the pipe. It looks like it was originally sealed with a rubber latex seal, which I am guessing was also a fire seal. We have workers coming tomorrow and need to seal this hole today if we can, and have found a can of Hilti CF 116 at home depot. It is a spray foam of sorts, and we are not sure if we should use it because I have heard that some of these can corrode copper pipes. Is this OK to use(the company is closed today)? If not, any suggestions?


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I suggest you ask the professionals that you hired since this is a professional site and diyers aren't welcome :no:


----------



## kim (Jul 5, 2010)

*unnecessaary response*

We did ask our plumber...he is union and very good, but said normally a carpenter does that type of work. The carpenter has told us normally a plumber does that work, so we feel it is falling to us. We are trying to be knowledgeable about what to do here for what seems like a very simple task. My mistake that I thought a place called plumbing zone might actually have a nice and decent person who might have a simple answer for us, instead of an a hole like yourself with an a hole response.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

kim said:


> We did ask our plumber...he is union and very good, but said normally a carpenter does that type of work. The carpenter has told us normally a plumber does that work, so we feel it is falling to us. We are trying to be knowledgeable about what to do here for what seems like a very simple task. My mistake that I thought a place called plumbing zone might actually have a nice and decent person who might have a simple answer for us, instead of an a hole like yourself with an a hole response.


 
Here you go......


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Let me back up what was said. This is a site for pro's, not DIY. The mods will close this thread, have a nice day.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

can people not read? I just do not get it.....

Please visit www.diychatroom.com


----------

